# Progressive Lenses?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I've been having trouble reading and doing upclose work for awhile so I went to the eye doctor. Not only has my regular prescription changed, but I was prescribed progressive lenses. I've worn glasses since age 5 (35 years and counting) and have severe nearsightedness in my right eye and moderate in my left with astigmatism in both. Now on top of that I can no longer read fine print or do close up work, hence the progressive lenses. Anyone else wear them? My cousin says his were very hard to get used to but I hope things will be different for me, considering how much they cost. Between the progressives and my already heavy, complicated prescription, my new glasses cost me $680!! My bank account is screaming (no vision insurance). But what can you do? Glasses are not a luxury, they are a necessity. They'll be ready next week, and I'm looking forward to being able to read without squinting, adjusting, and headaches!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had progressives for years. I can't stand the look of the regular bifocals, and with these, no one can tell they are bifocals. I had no problems getting used to them. I'm 53, and my vision has been IMPROVING since about 1998, which is really strange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear trifocals. Never could get used to the bifocals. I got tired of running into buildings and other large objects, so I stopped wearing them. I had no problem getting used to the trifocals. I tried the tris without the lines, but couldn't read with them.

Good luck.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've worn glasses since I was 10, being very near-sighted.
I can actually still read without glasses at all, but my middle-distance sucks.
I've been wearing progressives for about 15 years; I can't say that I'm all that thrilled with them.
My disgruntled-ness stems from having too many different distance points that need accommodating.
I work on computers all day long & love doing additional computer stuff at night. I also have dual monitors both at work & at home.
So I have 4-6 different distances to monitors that I try to accommodate - with very poor success.
Then the lower correction for reading (if I want to keep my glasses on for the intermediate & distance corrections) is never really right either: I hold reading material at different distances: my phone at one distance, a paperback book or magazine at a different distance, heavier hard-back/professional reading material on a desk.

So I don't really know whether there is a single pair of glasses that could possibly accommodate my desires!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I've worn glasses since I was 10, being very near-sighted.
> I can actually still read without glasses at all, but my middle-distance sucks.
> I've been wearing progressives for about 15 years; I can't say that I'm all that thrilled with them.
> My disgruntled-ness stems from having too many different distance points that need accommodating.
> ...


For a long time, I had a pair of tris that I only used for driving. I had a pair of middle distance glasses that I wore for computer work and reading. Then that stopped working. Now, I only wear my 10 year old tris for everything and they work out fine for now.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard of glasses costing that much.  Maybe you got gold frames with diamonds, right? I have always had progressives and never had a bit of trouble getting used to them.  Did you get your glasses yet?

Take good care of them, clean them as advised and never  with the tail of your shirt, probably with those soft cloths and maybe whatever spray they recommend.  Never put them with the lenses down, and be careful not to drop them.  You probably know all that, but just reminding.  If you are not wearing them, they go in the case.

Dont' feel bad--I took my car yesterday for an oil change and walked out $700 poorer!

If I were you, I'd check at some other opticians on their pricing so that next time (don't cry) you can get the best possible price.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had progressive lenses for a few years now and have to say I don't like them.  I seems like no matter how I look through them, I'm not getting it right.  I had no choice, though, if I wanted to drive and keep my job, so I guess they are better than single vision lenses.  A word of advice, get them adjusted as often as you need to because it is harder to see if they are not adjusted right.  Oh, and I have a complicated prescription, my glasses cost me between $600 and $750.  The cheap places don't work because all the add-ons raise the price and becaise they can't do a good job with my prescription.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been wearing progressive lenses for several years now and have been very happy with them. I really didn't have trouble getting used to them, and find them very comfortable to wear. Mine were also expensive. I think any quality progressive lenses are going to be costly in the NYC area. From reading this thread, I guess there are mixed experiences with these lenses, but I hope you come out on the good side!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've worn progressives for close to 10 years and really like them.  I don't need a lot of correction for distance, but I do need the reading glasses.  I didn't like the line through my vision with bifocals (never really wore them except for occasionally borrowing my husband's and dime-store sunglasses in the car).  So I went straight to progressives when I decided it was time to just wear the glasses all the time instead of peering over dime-store readers.  I have heard that it's more difficult to adjust to them if you're accustomed to wearing bifocals.  Since I'd never worn bifocals my adjustment period was pretty short.  Hope yours will be as well!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I had perfect close and long distance sight until I was forty.  Then I needed glasses for reading, so used normal reading glasses.  About 6 months ago my long dstance started going off, so I decided to get progressives.  It was explained to me that the price is related to how well you want the 'transition' to be.  Cheaper transitions have a more abrupt change between reading focus and distance focus, while the more expensive ones are more seamless. I ended up going for the mid range, which were around $500.  

It took me a while to get used to them, and I do get a little tired if I wear them all day.  They are no good for reading large newspapers etc, as your eyes tend to look up (and therefore into the long distance part of the glasses) when reading large items.  They are not my preferred glasses for on the computer, I use the reading glasses for that.

But when you are driving, going to the supermarket and reading labels etc, they are great to have the one pair.  Oh, and going up and down stairs is a little challenging I find, with them on.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm pretty badly nearsighted (and astygmatised), have had progressive lenses for several years, and don't care for them much, though the alternatives aren't so great, either. When reading, I tend to take my glasses off and just hold the Kindle (or book) really close. I find that easier than reading with the glasses, as I only have to move my eyes, as opposed to moving my head to keep the best reading portion of the glasses on the part I'm reading. (Also, the near-sighted correction makes the text look smaller, which is even more annoying with the macular pucker in my right eye.) I keep meaning to look into a separate pair of reading glasses just for reading, but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I got used to mine fairly easily...but I don't love them, that's for sure. My peripheral vision sucks, which bugs me when I'm driving, but that's my only major complaint. I do wind u[ taking the glasses off when I'm reading and just hold the Kindle or book closer to my face. And yeah, the price was outrageous, $700, which made me very grateful for good insurance...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a complicated prescription (about as severe/heavy as it gets for my right eye, and a fairly moderate one for my left, and astigmatism) and that added to the need for a third prescription for reading/close work equals $$$$. There's not much I can do about that. Makes it near impossible to afford any of the pretty designer frames! On top of all the prescriptions I have to pay for the thin lenses otherwise I'd have a mega coke bottle look going on. The folks with mild, single vision prescriptions get the best deal money wise. Us blind folks have to pay through the nose!

I got the higher end type of progressive since I will be wearing them all the time (I can only see clearly a foot or less in front of me) and the nature of my work (writer/virtual assistant) means lots and lots of computer time. 

My husband and I have never had real vision insurance. Before he was laid off last March he had a plan that covered the exam and up to $100 for glasses. Not real helpful. Since then we've been on our own-lucky business has been good for me so I could afford this-it near emptied my meager savings but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I have worn progressive lenses for a lot of years now.  One hint, don't do like I did the second day I had them.  Went to the mall that had brick walls down the hallways and Sears was having a blouse/shirt sale that had racks and racks of plaid and multi colored shirts.  The brick walls and then the multi colors made me dizzy and nauseous.  I had to go outside and walk around the buildings to get back to my car.  I have never had that problem since, but it seemed that my eyes/brain hadn't adjusted to them yet!!

Actually, I read most of the time without my glasses, even though I am nearsighted.  Plus I can't read small print such as medicine bottles, etc. with them.  My brother is the same way, and it drives my SIL crazy since she needs readers and doesn't understand how we can be so blind for distance but read without our glasses all the time!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wear progressives and found them very easy to get used to, since I wore bifocals previously.  I wear them almost all the time, but I use reading glasses for desk work (at computer, particularly), reading and playing music.  Can't stand the progressives when I'm reading music, and if I wear them while using the computer at a job, I have to look up and that's bad for my neck.

They have always been very expensive for me, even to just replace the lenses.  I had a kind of vision insurance the last year I worked full-time and I still paid about $900 for new lenses and frame plus new reading lenses in a frame I already owned.

My close vision is getting worse all the time.  I started thinking that they put tiny print on medicine bottles so that you can't read what's in them.  My optometrist told me last time that my distance vision is improving.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds like what you call 'progressive' lenses are what we call 'varifocals' in the UK. I've had them for a few years now and I get on well with them. Although my distance vision is fine, I need glasses for reading and computer work, anything close up really and I got sick of having to put on and take off my reading glasses all the time, especially at work.

I have to say though, the first pair I had were terrible because of the narrow field of vision. I had to keep moving my head from side to side, especially when reading a book or looking at a computer screen. Then I discovered there was a (more expensive) 'panaoramic' version of the same lense with a much wider field of vision which solved that problem for me straight away. I've been happy with them ever since.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had lasik surgery 11 years ago and never looked back.  Wore glasses since I was 7 and always hated it.  Contact just didn't work well for me/my lifestyle.  SO glad I did it.  I do need 'reading' glasses for computer work and, well, reading. . . .but as they generally only cost $15 a pop it's so worth it.  My far vision is now 20/20 or 20/25 depending on how tired I am. . . . . .I use 1.75 magnification readers. . . . . . the cost was totally worth it. . . . . I urge anyone who wears glasses to get evaluated. . . .if you're a candidate and can afford it (many insurance plans now pay) it is SO SO SO worth it.

Funny thing though. . . .DH never wore glasses growing up.  But a couple of years after I stopped, he went in for a check up and they decided it was time for him to start. . . . . he takes the worst care of 'em. . .never got properly trained as a child. . .


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I had lasik surgery 11 years ago and never looked back.


DH had that in 2000 and loves it. His eyesight was terrible, and now he just needs readers (which he can NEVER find!). I asked my eye doc at my last appointment if I was a candidate...and he said no. My lenses are starting to yellow, which means cataract surgery is in my future . On the upside, lasik isn't covered by insurance in my state, but cataract surgery is , and the result hopefully will be 20/20 vision!

Hope you can adjust to your new specs, NYC! It sounds like those with difficult prescriptions or really strong prescriptions have the most difficulty adjusting to the progressive lenses.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> DH had that in 2000 and loves it. His eyesight was terrible, and now he just needs readers (which he can NEVER find!).


Ha! I have several pair: one in my purse, one in the bedroom, one at my computer one downstairs where I read, one in the kitchen. . .and I keep one at work as well. When traveling, I take two pair with me just in case.

Oh, and one that stays in my music bag so it's always there for choir as well. . . . .


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Ha! I have several pair: one in my purse, one in the bedroom, one at my computer one downstairs where I read, one in the kitchen. . .and I keep one at work as well. When traveling, I take two pair with me just in case.


Oh, he has at least 3 around the house, one in his truck, one in his office. But he can never find any of them! It's amazing!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Once I got "old" I started in lined bi-focals and then after a couple of years switched to progressives -- been in progressives for quite some time now.  
A couple of years ago my eye doc introduced me to something I did not know about -- referred to them as extended view progressives.  He said usually they made progressives much the same as bifocals -- with only the lower center section ground for the bifocal part -- the extended vision ones he put me in extend the bifocal part the entire width of the glasses -- and I can tell you that makes a TREMENDOUS difference -- especially if you do computer work.  I sit in front of 4 monitors all day long and the extended view have given me back a major portion of my peripheral vision.  I no longer have to do the "point your nose" to read thing. 

One word of caution for you with regard to progressives -- fit is everything.  If your glasses are not fitted properly or if they get bent up a bit so they no longer fit properly its likely to give you issues.  With no clear-cut line between the adjustments a slight change in fit can have you looking through portions you really don't wanna be at that time and cause eyestrain and associated problems.  I'd suggest periodic visits to check and adjust fit.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been wearing glasses sin the age of six - about fifty years.  I have had progressive lenses for about the last ten years and really like them.  I had no trouble at all getting used to them and I wear them from the minute I wake up until I go to sleep.  They are very expensive - mine are trifocals - but for me they are worth it.  I don't really have a hard time taking care of them because they are always on my face.  My vision has been getting better as I have gotten older, especially my distance.  I figure that if I live to be about 150, I may be able to go without glasses.  Good luck with your new glasses!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I an fairly nearsighted (20/200) with a mild astigmatism in both eyes. I have been wearing glasses since I was 8. I have been wearing progressive lenses for over 10 years. I love them and use them as my only glasses. 

I think part of the reason is that I have always choosen the largest frames available that will fit close to my face. Since I cannot see more than a foot away without glasses, I want to always look through the lenses, not over or under them. I don't care about fashion. I believe the larger area of the lenses, combined with the thin (polycarbonate?) lenses and higher quality transition, make it easy for my eyes to find the right place to look. It took me only a few days to get used to my first pair.

Also, since I work at a computer all day, my optometrist adjusted my prescription for this. The distance prescription is good enough for reading signs while driving on the highway and looking at scenery but the area I use to look at computer screens at varying distances from me is perfect.

If I am doing a lot of close reading then I do take off my glasses. This is a habit from when I was young.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I alsp age
ree with the previous posters comments about fit and type of lenses. I makes a difference.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I have a complicated prescription (about as severe/heavy as it gets for my right eye, and a fairly moderate one for my left, and astigmatism) and that added to the need for a third prescription for reading/close work equals $$$$. There's not much I can do about that. Makes it near impossible to afford any of the pretty designer frames! On top of all the prescriptions I have to pay for the thin lenses otherwise I'd have a mega coke bottle look going on. The folks with mild, single vision prescriptions get the best deal money wise. Us blind folks have to pay through the nose!
> 
> I got the higher end type of progressive since I will be wearing them all the time (I can only see clearly a foot or less in front of me) and the nature of my work (writer/virtual assistant) means lots and lots of computer time.
> 
> My husband and I have never had real vision insurance. Before he was laid off last March he had a plan that covered the exam and up to $100 for glasses. Not real helpful. Since then we've been on our own-lucky business has been good for me so I could afford this-it near emptied my meager savings but you gotta do what you gotta do.


I have the same problems you do and am not able to get new glasses for less than $600, even if I keep my frames an extra year and just get new lenses, the lenses are over $500. I have been wearing progressive lenses for 5-6 years now and they really make a good difference. I didn't have any trouble adjusting to progressives and noticed a big difference when driving home that day and being able to read road signs clearly from a distance. I still just have bi-focals and haven't tried tri-focals.

The funny (as in ha-ha) difference I noticed is when I am lying down while watching tv. You need to use the distance part of the glasses for across the room, but the physical logistics tend to have you looking through the bottom or "near" glass. You end up sliding the glasses down your nose to see clearly. I've haven't heard of the extended view progressives until now, I will check that out at my next appointment - sounds wonderful.

I feel for you having to spend that kind of money (for me, every 9-18 months), but thank God we have access to the technology that allows us the correction, I'll bet you are legally blind without your glasses too! I keep trying to get my Dr. to tell me I have cataracts so I can have surgery for which insurance will pay - my Mom had that 10 years ago (at 65) and now all she has to wear are dollar store "reading" glasses. Good luck with your new glasses!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Before my husband had cataract surgery he was extremely nearsighted (focal point less than an inch from his eye) with an extreme astigmatism and vision in only one eye. Glasses had to be sent away, took up to a month to make, and it often took a couple attempts to get them right. After the surgery, with the internal lens, he has 20/30 vision and can have glasses made in an hour. It is a miracle!

He wears trifocals and never got used to progressives.

With vision in only one eye he gets very tired when reading. He loves his DX as it lets him read for much longer periods than was possible before.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I've had glasses since I was 5 and progressive lenses since 30 and they cost at least $600 each time.  I could get them cheaper if I got them made somewhere else, but if I do it through my dr he will pay to get new lenses made if they don't work for me.  So if I find the prescription is a little off, or the blending line isn't in the right place, he will get them fixed for me.  

The first time I wore them I got a bit dizzy.  I wore my old ones home, then sat on the couch watching tv for a while.  During commercials I would look at different focus points and when that didn't bother me anymore I would practice standing and walking.  The depth perception took a while to adjust to.  

I'm almost 45 now and when I asked last week about lasik (which I've asked about for the last 10 years) I once again was told that he wouldn't suggest it for my eyes.  When he cheerfully told me I didn't have cataracts I complained that if I did I would be able to get my vision fixed.  He stopped and thought for a bit and said, "it would be expensive, but it might be the perfect solution."  I'm supposed to call him next week to see about setting up a consult to see if I'm a candidate and what it would cost.  It would be wonderful to be able to see when I wake up at night, or to walk in the rain without spots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been evaluated for LASIK and related surgeries and told I'm not a candidate. My issues are too severe. I don't mind wearing glasses but I wish I could afford prescription sunglasses. Regular ones are useless to me because I can't see and the clip on thingies are a pain in the butt!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan, I use the SolarShields sunglasses that go on over prescription glasses. I first saw them at Walgreens. I like that they provide protection for the sides as well. I usually get one of the sports versions so that there is more ventillation.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I've been evaluated for LASIK and related surgeries and told I'm not a candidate. My issues are too severe. I don't mind wearing glasses but I wish I could afford prescription sunglasses. Regular ones are useless to me because I can't see and the clip on thingies are a pain in the butt!


I found a line of sunglasses online called FitOvers, which are specifically made to be worn over sunglasses. I have been wearing them for about two years and am happy with them. My regular glasses are fairly well hidden behind them and they are easier to deal with and look better than the clip-ons. You may want to try those.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I found a line of sunglasses online called FitOvers, which are specifically made to be worn over sunglasses. I have been wearing them for about two years and am happy with them. My regular glasses are fairly well hidden behind them and they are easier to deal with and look better than the clip-ons. You may want to try those.


Those sound similar to the SolarShield sunglasses. Then I looked at their Website, http://www.solarshield.com/fitsover.html#, and found that they have Fits Over under their logo.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been wearing progressive for about 3 years now. Yes the price tag is an ouch especially since I purchase a second pair with the exact same options (transtitions, lens insurance for a year, etc). 
I go every two years and have them replace. I have not re-used my frames but maybe the next visit I will. 

I probably need to have them adjusted, since I take them off to read on the computer. It is hard to adjust them in the office becuase their computes are not the same height/distance as my work computer. 

I have thought about Lasik, only my history with surgeries is not the greates. I have ended up with an infection afeter every surgery I have had and they have been at different hospital and out patient clinics. I am scared i will develop an infection in my eyes and lose my sight, so I continue to wear glasses


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been wearing progressive lenses since I started wearing glasses full time.  My current pair are also transition lenses, increasing the price.  And I was shocked that rimless glasses are also more expensive.  I love the rimless- no outlines around the lenses and they are lighter, but shouldn't a pair of glasses without a frame be cheaper?

My glasses were also coated with something to keep them from getting scratched.  That has really helped.

I do like the progressive lenses and I agree with whoever wrote about liking a big lens.  It gives me so much "seeing" space.  Next time, I am going to check on the extended vision feature as well.

All in all, my glasses were very expensive.  Buying them was tough on the bank account.  It had to be done and since I wear them full time, I felt the money was well invested.


----------



## Oboe Joe (Jun 19, 2010)

For the last 3 years I've been using a separate pair of prescription glasses for driving vs. reading.  It seemed that I never had my reading glasses when I needed them.  So, I suffered with the eye strain.  I brought this up with my ophthalmologist during my annual diabetic check-up.  He suggested getting progressive lenses.

Yes the lenses are more expensive.  Mine were in the $425 range.

I've been wearing them for a short seven days and I'm going nuts!  My eye strain has turned into neck strain.  In order to focus, I have to lift my head or tuck in my chin.  If I'm reading my Kindle DX and move my head left or right, the usually rectangular display suddenly warps into some odd four sided figure drawn by Salvador Dali.

But, I have adjusted to the medium distance of the progressive lenses.  Sitting in front of my workstation at the office my monitors are crystal clear.

The overall opinion of progressive lenses on the thread seems to be positive.  So, I'll keep trying to adjust in hopes that my eyes and brain will adapt to the new inputs.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My varilux lenses are also transitions for the sun.  If I were still a beach goer, I'd need something larger and darker for more protection.  I loved the bi-focal sunglasses I once had.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So I got progressive lenses. My prescription changed a bit and he added prisms. I'm having a very hard time at the computer and I work about 12 hours minimum a day on it..needless to say it's a big problem.

I'm over 40 and am starting to have issues with up close reading too. I have had glasses to see distance for 20 years. The optometrist said progressives were great and would be a wonderful help.

My problem: I flat cannot see out of them..well the right lens. The left lens is fine. It has a lower rx though. The right one other than at the very bottom for reading is blurry. It's blury on all sides, middle, top, etc. Also my right eye wants to constantly turn in - i'm hoping that might be the prism's making my eyes adjust as this has been a problem. I have astigmatism as well. 

Any advice? I just got them, know there is a transition period, but cannot believe that this includes not being able to see at all. I was expecting peripheral distortion (I can deal) and an adjustment for how to look through the lenses..and keeping my eyes moving..but this is really beyond that.

Both my eyes are not even a -2.00. My ADD on the bottom is only a +1.25  So it's not as if I have a very strong prescription. 

Right now I HATE these. And they cost me a lot of money (I coulda got a DXG!). I'm really really upset.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the same problems when I first got mine. I also have astigmatism so it makes it a little harder to get them just right. I kept changing between glasses. I broke my computer glasses and was forced to use my progressives. It took a few days, but I finally adjusted. What helped me was reading a book. I would hold the book at the same level that my computer was at, sitting at my desk with the book propped up. I got so interested in the book that I forgot about the glasses. After that I adjusted quickly. Don't give up.

One thing I did find out was they were adjusted wrong on my face. When they moved them just a little it helped a lot. Now that I am used to them, I love it. No more changing between glasses.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear the progressive lens and love them. My glasses cost over $600 as well. I was lucky I do have insurance, but I still paid about $400 out of pocket. I have the rimless Silhouette frames, which were super expensive, but are so lightweight they are worth it. They also last forever and can be used with each new prescription. I wear mine all the time. I can't see without them. As you said, they are a necessity and I felt it was worth spending extra money for something I liked and was comfortable.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I don't mind wearing glasses but I wish I could afford prescription sunglasses. Regular ones are useless to me because I can't see and the clip on thingies are a pain in the butt!


My glasses come with a magnetic pair of sunglasses--they just clip on over the bridge with the magnet. Very handy! Mine are also the extended view, which really does help a lot, especially with driving! My latest pair of glasses are also the frameless, which I really like. But you're right, they are expensive. Mine were $500, which included the extended vision, no line bifocal and sunglass clip on.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been wearing progressive lenses for a little over two years.  I went for a vision check, thinking I was just having the to-be-expected age related vision issues and needed reading glasses.  I was surprised when the optometrist said my distance vision also needed some correction.  He recommended progressive lenses, and I took his advice and have never regretted it for a second.  It took me about a week to get used to them (the optometrist said to give it two weeks).  I had to be careful going up and down stairs, stepping off curbs and things like that during the first week, plus I kept a slight headache.  After that first week I had no problems at all.

I have the kind of lenses with the magnetic sunglasses, and overall I like them.  I do tend to have a problem with getting fingerprints on them when I'm taking them on/off.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Kathy!

I searched before but didn't find the other thread on progressive lenses that's up above now. Bummer!

I'll keep trying. Like I said the left lense is fine - seems pretty good actually and very easy to get used to. The right one is the problem - it seems something is off with it--if it doesn't get better I will take them back and ask them if they gave me the cheap lenses or what type they are and all that.

I have read and heard that the type (maker) of lense matters quite significantly.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kathy said:


> One thing I did find out was they were adjusted wrong on my face. When they moved them just a little it helped a lot. Now that I am used to them, I love it. No more changing between glasses.


Me too. I would suggest going back to the Dr. and having them check the fit and placement of the lens. A small adjustment can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Annalog said:


> NYCKindleFan, I use the SolarShields sunglasses that go on over prescription glasses. I first saw them at Walgreens. I like that they provide protection for the sides as well. I usually get one of the sports versions so that there is more ventillation.


This is what I wear now, I also got mine at Walgreens but they are also available to Super Wal-Marts. Anna is right, having protection on the sides is great. They are not very expensive (particularly compared to prescription sunglasses which were a pain to change to while driving), only about $20-25. My kids don't think they are too goofy looking either, for whatever that is worth


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't have progressive glasses, but I do wear multi-focal contact lenses.  I've been wearing them over a year now (I'm 47 and was having trouble also) and I really like them.  I know you spent a lot of money for the glasses.  It does sound like they still need to be tweaked.  When you pay that much for them you want them to work.  I did have to go through some tweaking with my lenses.  Hope it all gets straightened out for you.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

It could be that the lens was made with the wrong prescription.  I picked up my glasses one time and the right lens was useless.  I told her they were wrong and she checked them in the machine and said they were fine. I insisted and they finally found out that there was a mistake in the order they put in.  They put a rush on the new lens and the new one was much better.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My mother had prisms in her lenses (result of a stroke). If the prescription was even slightly off, she had double vision and all sorts of problems. It sounds like the right lens is off slightly. Can you take them back in and explain the issue?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two threads on progressive lenses so I am going to merge these together. Thanks everyone.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

What you need to do is complain. If you can't get used to the lense, it may need to be a different one. There are many, many, different  type of lenses they can give you. One time I had to have them change them three times before I was satisfied. This time( a month ago) it took trying 2 different lenses before I could see as I wanted to. Don't settle for something that keeps giving you a headache or you feel is blurry. Maybe get your money back and go somewhere else.
That's an awful lot of money..... I am thankful I live where I do and mine was around $400 including transitional lenses.
Brenda


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the sunglasses recommendations! To those of you with Transitions, how do you like them? Is it true they have a yellowish tint when they are out of the sun?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Transitions work great in the sun with one major MAJOR caveat.

I've found that many/most windshields/windows in cars these days are polarized so transitions will not change in a vehicle.....
If you are counting on the transitions being replacements for sunglasses be advised it won't work in many cars.

As for color -- I was given a choice of colors when I ordered mine.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My transitions turn grey.  I think they didn't have the brown, which I prefer.  I was surprised at how dark they can become in direct sunlight.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I've had progressives for years. I can't stand the look of the regular bifocals, and with these, no one can tell they are bifocals. I had no problems getting used to them. I'm 53, and my vision has been IMPROVING since about 1998, which is really strange.


 I wore progressives for a year and HATED them. Do you remember in early episodes of Star Trek; The New Generation how Data was always tilting his head around? Well, that was me. It was a damned chore to figure out and find which part I should be looking through. I, too, had worn glasses for many years and these things baffled me.

So, new tri-focals came with nice lines and now I know which part I am supposed to be looking through!

What I DO love is that now I have no cataracts and much improved eyesight thanks to lenses implanted in my eyes, I can finally have glasses that turn into sunglasses and I am like all the other cool kids! Before the eye surgery, I wore thick and heavy glasses--too thick to be able to have the darkening stuff on them, apparently!

Patricia
I Love My Lines!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My optician said that progressives were not good for computer work or reading newspapers. For those tasks you should only use the specific glasses for that job. 

With regard to the sunglass option, he also said the lens reacts to sunshine, so in a car unless the sun is beaming on your glasses, they won't darken up.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> To those of you with Transitions, how do you like them? Is it true they have a yellowish tint when they are out of the sun?


I had Transitions in my last glasses. I just got new glasses, and opted NOT to have the Transitions. They don't work in a vehicle (which is where I need them the most!), and we are having family pictures this fall, and my son is getting married outdoors in October, so I didn't want to be the only person with sunglasses on. In some ways I liked them, and in other ways (such as the car), I didn't. My current pair are regular glasses with the progressive lenses, and the magnetic clip on sunglasses. The magnet is on the bridge and they clip on nicely. My frames are the rimless, and I love them. If I have to wear glasses, I might as well look snazzy. Well, as snazzy as I can anyway .


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the transitions lenses well enough but like Hoosiermama, would like them much better if they worked while I am driving.  In the sun, they get very dark and I don't even notice until I go inside.  It takes them a bit to get clear again.  Mine are gray.

My next pair most likely will not have the transitions feature.  For the same reasons as Hoosiermama- they don't work in the car and while outside, they are always dark.  For outdoor photographs I am always wearing sunglasses.

The rimless/no frame, I love.  They are so light and I feel that people can still see my face.

Good luck with your selection.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Pushka said:


> My optician said that progressives were not good for computer work or reading newspapers. For those tasks you should only use the specific glasses for that job. ...


My progressive glasses have been wonderful for computer work for the past several years and I use monitors/laptops/netbooks with screens at varying distances. They even work when standing behind someone else using a computer. As with other things, how well it works depends on several factors.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I ordered my first pair of varilux lenses, my optometrist said that I would use them for everything.  He was wrong, but it depends on the person.  They just don't work for me with music or computer on a desktop.  I'm using them right now with my laptop on a table that is lower than eye level, so it's OK.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> When I ordered my first pair of varilux lenses, my optometrist said that I would use them for everything. He was wrong, but it depends on the person. They just don't work for me with music or computer on a desktop. I'm using them right now with my laptop on a table that is lower than eye level, so it's OK.


I feel sort of "gratified" hearing that I'm not the only one for whom the progressives have not been a panacea.
What I've wound up doing for 3-4 years now, is having a couple of different very light weight reading glasses that I perch on top of my regular glasses! One strength for the monitor distance at work & one strength for my monitor distance at home.

It definitely looks very weird - but my work colleagues have gotten used to this weirdness & I can see my monitors without having to undergo tremendous neck strain.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I'm still struggling with mine. The left lense is fine but the right remains blurry in all but a few tiny places and it's causing me to have to look at everything with my head tilted left which is not going to work.

I'm wondering if they got the PD or corridor wrong. I know everyone says to go to a good optometrists office - but the lady at the one I go to that assists is utterly useless - rude and irritating and slow. I'm not convinced at all she knows anything about glasses and she's the one who measured me and fitted them.

I'm going back next week and bring them back. I hope they can either figure out that they need to be refitted or at least change out the lenses for computer glasses which is what I really needed in the first place! I can see distance mostly with these progressives (although not nearly as well as my current glasses!) and I can read if I contort my head into the strangest position ever and move the book constantly (because I cannot move my head - it takes forever to find that "spot"!) but for middle work like computer it's as if I'm on drugs - everything is wavy and tilted and it makes me nauseous. 


I cannot believe I spent this much money on these!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I remember one time (many years ago & before I started wearing the progressives), when I was new to a city & went to a brand new ophthalmologist (this was before optometrists & the box stores were common). I had a new prescription filled & when I picked them up, went on my merry way to catch the bus home. Well, when I looked down, I could not focus on the ground whatsoever; couldn't find the steps to the bus getting on or getting off. 
I went back the next day & discovered that the ophthalmologist had transferred a + for a - & the prescription was completely WRONG!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Once when I went to pick up a pair of glasses, I had trouble with the left lens.  They insisted that I would get used to it and almost convinced me.  We went back and forth about it but I refused to leave.  They finally checked and it was the wrong prescription for that lens.  I just knew that I would not get used to seeing everything blurry out of my left eye.  It was fixed but they had almost convinced me to leave and try the glasses that way for a few days.  Ugh.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I had them double check the prescription before I left (they didn't want to but I insisted since it was blurrsville!). He said it was right..I don't think so.

I would think that it was just getting used to progressives if I was having the same trouble in both eyes..but I'm not. The left one is o.k. (strange to get used to but I can see out of all parts and the transitions I'm not having a problem with). Its just the right lense. I really do think they are just "off"...I don't think they'd be so bad if they were both like the left lense which is taking me a while to get used to but nothing like the right lense which is so awful


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> I had them double check the prescription before I left (they didn't want to but I insisted since it was blurrsville!). He said it was right..I don't think so.
> 
> I would think that it was just getting used to progressives if I was having the same trouble in both eyes..but I'm not. The left one is o.k. (strange to get used to but I can see out of all parts and the transitions I'm not having a problem with). Its just the right lense. I really do think they are just "off"...I don't think they'd be so bad if they were both like the left lense which is taking me a while to get used to but nothing like the right lense which is so awful


I wonder if the prescription is "correct" for the right lens- that is they filled it correctly, but in actuality, when they were testing you they perhaps didn't write the right prescription for that right eye!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

I picked up my new glasses today. I have a slight headache but otherwise I'm not doing too bad with the progressives. There doesn't seem to be a lot difference between the reading part and the distance part. I'm guessing that my reading script is not too strong at this point. Funny how you never really notice how much your script has changed until you get new glasses! I'm amazed at how much brighter and crisper everything is! My lenses are so darn thick, and they are the ultrathin kind! Guess when your vision is as poor as mine you never can get away from the coke bottles..LOL!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, I know it's an old thread.  But there is some good information in here from people I trust, so I'm posting in it rather than starting a new one.

I just had my eyes checked this morning.  I've worn glasses for distance since I was in the 2nd grade (contacts in 8th).  My close vision is excellent.  Most of the time I am at home I don't wear my glasses.  I just deal with blurry far vision since most everything I do is close-up.
Now I am starting to have problems (I will be 50 this year).  My glasses still correct for distance just fine, but I can't see properly close-up with them on.  So I tend to take them off several times a day when I need to read something small or paperwork or bottle labels etc.
I am not really a good candidate for lasik right now since it would take away my close vision and I don't want that.
So now I need to choose - keep a single vision lens for distance and just take it off when I need to read or go to a progressive lens that will give me a little bit of the intermediate vision that I am missing.  For example, I can't use my sewing machine well.  It's a little too close to use my glasses and a little too far away to go without.  It's also hard to do jigsaw puzzles and play games if I have to focus on the table and then up close.
I am sure that I'm overthinking things, but it's a pretty big investment whichever way I go, so I'm looking for other opinions/experiences.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been wearing progressives for years. I have Silhouette rimless frames that are on their 4th round of lenses, which means they are at least 8 years old. I have had other frames in between. Right now I have transition lens, but they are worthless when driving. I splurged this year and got a pair of prescription sunglasses with fancy Kate Spade frames. A few years ago I got prescription sunglasses from Zenni, and they were just fine for an alternative to spendy frames and lenses. I don't have any trouble at the sewing machine with my progressive lenses (lens'?). I adjust pretty well to finding the right spot to look through. I also have astigmatism which complicates the whole matter, but I am very fussy about my prescriptions, and have been known to return in a couple of weeks to say "this is just not right."


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have lost track of the number of years I have worn progressive lenses. I had no problem adjusting to them from no line bifocals and can't imagine wearing anything else. I am nearsighted. I am on my second set of Silhouette frames (they are so light weight). I do read without the glasses some now (age has decreased the nearsightedness) but don't go without them any other time. My eyes easily adjust at work when I might be reading, glance up at the security cameras, then back to the computer screen on the desk in front of me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried progressive lenses years ago. They drove me crazy. I had to keep turning my head to look directly at things to have them be in focus. I went back to trifocals. Even after cataract surgery in both eyes which corrected my astigmatism/vision, I still wear my trifocal frames. The main part is now plain with no prescription (I now have ~20/20 in both eyes for distance) and the two lower parts are for reading and computer use (so I don't have to carry around two pairs of glasses).

But that's just me.


----------

